# سوناتا 2011 للبيع او المقايضه بأزيرا 2012



## tjarksa (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .
ما شالله تبارك الله اللهم اني اسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى 
ياخوان للبيع او المقايضه بأزيرا 2012 .. 

عندي سوناتا 2011 اللون لولوي ماشي 18 الف وقابله للزياده 
مواصفات السياره 
السياره نصف فل اللون لؤلؤي وارد الوعلان
سقف بنوراما + فتحة 
انوار زنون من الناغي وعليها ضمان سنه اوراقه وضمانه موجود
جلد من افضل الانواع عليه ضمان 3 سنوات اوراقه وضمانه موجود 
قير اتومتك وعايدي . 
مرايات متحركة 
جنوط 17 وكاله 

يعلم الله ان السياره جديده ببعض اكياسها . 
وسبب البيع اريد ازيرا 2012 
البيع كاش او المقايضه بأزيرا 2012 اللون ابيض . وندفع الفرق .


----------



## جنان الخلد (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: سوناتا 2011 للبيع او المقايضه بأزيرا 2012*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ....


----------



## tjarksa (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: سوناتا 2011 للبيع او المقايضه بأزيرا 2012*

يجزاك خير ياجنان الخلد


----------

